# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El agua en Ibiza

## Jonasino

> En estos últimos días se ha hablado mucho del problema del agua en Ibiza. Lo extraño es que no se hubiera hablado antes del tema, porque la historia arranca de lejos. Déjenme que les haga un breve resumen.
> 
> Ibiza, como todos sabemos, goza de un clima mediterráneo muy agradable, y que se caracteriza entre otras cosas, por sus periódicos episodios de sequía. Antes de la llegada del turismo, la isla vivía en un relativo equilibrio hídrico, pero esto hace mucho tiempo que se acabó, porque las estancias turísticas, medidas como número de pernoctaciones, que es lo que realmente cuenta a la hora de medir el impacto que generan los turistas, representan más del 40% de la población residente medidas en términos anuales, con puntas en verano, que es cuando la demanda de agua es más elevada, del 300%. Así, no hay equilibrio natural que valga.
> 
> En los años 90 se construyó la desaladora de Ibiza, con una capacidad aproximada de 2,8 Hm3/año. También en los 90 se construyó la desaladora de Sant Antoni, con una capacidad real de 1 Hm3/año. Dos anécdotas al respecto.
> 
>   La desaladora de Ibiza está situada justo enfrente de la central eléctrica de Ibiza. Sin embargo, la energía eléctrica de la desaladora se generaba mediante un motor marino de combustión interna.
> 
> La desaladora de Sant Antoni tenía capacidad para producir 2 Hm3/año, pero no tenía conexión eléctrica con potencia suficiente para ello. 
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

